# need help!!!!



## fairladyz32 (Dec 27, 2005)

can anyone help me with instructions on replacing my poer steering pump in my '93 300?


----------



## McKinney300z (Dec 9, 2005)

That must be one of them new fangled contraptions. I ain't never heard of no poer steering pump.


----------



## fairladyz32 (Dec 27, 2005)

*still need help*



McKinney300z said:


> That must be one of them new fangled contraptions. I ain't never heard of no poer steering pump.



sorry, I meant poWer steering pump


----------



## McKinney300z (Dec 9, 2005)

I have never replaced one on a Z32 But I don't imagine it is all that diffacult.
Steps to follow
1. Make sure you have the time to do it. If everyone tells you it will take 2 hours to do the task assume it will take you eight. (being your first time)

2. Make sure you have either good weather or a garage to do the job in.

3. Get both the chiltons and the Haynes manuals on your car

4. Read both books on the procedure to replace the power steering pump.

5. Make sure you have all the tools AT the location and the time your going to do the work.

6. Make sure you have extra of all the fluids you might encounter

7. Stock up on bandaids and cuss words. (more cuss words than bandaids, you go through them faster)

8. Begin the work (note the steps in those manuals may or may not directly apply to your vehicle, be prepared to think outside the box)

9. Have beer on hand so if you get into trouble you can call your mechanic friend to help you out. (beer as payment is almost always a good bait to get him over there.


Other than that it is usually not to hard to do a powersteering pump. I have done them on many a car and I always managed to get through it. Don't be scared of the task. Take a deep breath and dive in. What is the worst that could happen?? you have to call a friend for help?

Good luck to you.


----------

